# استفسار بخصوص طبيعة عمل مهندس الجودة



## hazemhany (27 سبتمبر 2012)

سؤال لذوي الخبرة، هل مهمة مهندس ضبط الجودة Quality control Engineer الوقوف طوال فترة العمل علي خط الأنتاج فقط ام ماذا..ياريت اللي يردوا عليا يكونوا علي احتكاك عملي بالموضوع مش مجرد قراءة عنه..حيث اني اعمل الأن مهندس ضبط جودة في واحدة من اكبر الشركات في مجالها بمصر ..وبصراحة فوجئت بطبيعة العمل اللي مفيهوش اي نوع من انواع الهندسة وهو مجرد وقوف علي الخط ومتابعة حدوث اي مشاكل متعلقة بالجودة في المنتج ومحاولة حلها سواء مع الفنيين علي الخط او تبليغ مديري في العمل، فياريت تقولولي هل دي فعلا هي طبيعة العمل للوظيفة دي ام هناك مهام اخري ممكن القيام بها خلاف الوقوف علي الخط.


----------



## hazemhany (28 سبتمبر 2012)

175 مشاهدة ولا رد !


----------



## eng_medhat11 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

بص بأختصار شغلك بيبقى عبارة عن أستلام تقرير العمل من مراقبى الانتاج يعنى بيتكتب فيه الأعطال اللى حصلت عل الخط وان كان تسبب فى هالك ولا لأ وقد أيه ثانيا ضبط المنتج فى حالة وجود اى عيب فيه زى ما بتقول لان طالما استلمت المنتج ومش اعترض عليه انت اللى بتتسأل بعد كدة لان ليك الحق فى عزله فى وقتها وطبعا مش محتاج اقولك ان العدو اللدود لمهندس الانتاج هههههههه اهم شغل ليك و اللى يخص الهندسة هى الرسم لازم تكون شاطر اوى فى الرسم لو هيبقى معاك شغل الكمتب الفنى يعنى لازم يكون عندك رسم لكل مسمار فى المصنع طبعا لو الداتا عندك ناقصة اسلى وكملها يعنى حصل عطل كسر فى ماكنة معينة انزل شوف العمود اللى اتكسر مثلا وخد ابعاده علشان يعملوا ليه اسبير مش كل ما يكسر يبدأو يعملوا واحد كذلك لو شغل على كرسى ببلى أعرف أبعاد البلية قطر داخلى خارجى رقمها كام نوعها كدة يعنى لو مش مسئول عن المكتب الفنى يبقى مش هتحتاج الهندسة فى حاجة من الاخر هتظبط التقرير بتاع الاعطال والانتاج والهالك وكدة يعنى من الافضل انك تمسك شغل المكتب الفنى واى حاجة او سؤال تحت أمرك بس ياريت تعرفنى انت شغال فى مصنع بيعمل ايه بينتج أيه هيبقى افضل لحاجات تانية هقولها لك


----------



## rockmohy (5 أكتوبر 2012)

بص يا سيدي مهندس الجوده مبيبقاش واقف علي خط الانتاج علي طول بس في الاول لازم تقف كتير جداااا عشان تعرف المنتج وعيوبه وكيفيه معالجه العيوب شغلك مهندس الجوده شغلانه ممتعه جدا وفيها علم كبير جدا للاسف الجامعات المصريه مش بتديهولك بس مع الوقت هتتعلمه وهتلاقي كتب وكورسات تساعدك فيه في العالم العربي معروف ان مهندس الانتاج ومهندس الجوده اعداء بس انت لو في شركه محترمه وفيها فكر صح مستحيل تلاقي كده لان في علم الجوده ,,, مفيش تعارض بين الجوده والانتاجيه,, وانا اقولك الخلاصه ..... مهندس الجوده هدفه الاسمي الحصول علي منتج سليم من اول مرة ٌright first time طبعا ده مستحيل بس ده اللى بتسعي ليه فا انت لازم الاول تعرف مواصفات المنتج السليم ايه بعدين تحصر المشاكل اللى بتظهر عندك وباستخدام ادوات الجوده زي Pareto مثلا تحدد المشاكل اللى هتبتدي تشتغل عليها وتبتدي توصل للسبب الاساسي للمشاكل دي root cause وهتلاقي اساليب كتير لايجاد root cause زي 5y , fishbone بعدين تبتدي تراقب هل المشاكل اتحلت و هكذا اهم حاجه لازم تبقي عارفها ان وظيفه مهندس الجوده العمل علي حل المشكلات مش صنع المشكلات ومحاوله التنبا بالمشكله وانت طبعا بترد علي العميل في حاله الشكاوي بعد الخبره ممكن متنزلش علي خط الانتاج اساسا غير وقت الضروره فقط ارجو اني اكون افدتك


----------



## hazemhany (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لردك المشجع يا بشمهندس..وفعلا انا حصل بيني وبين المسئولين عن الأنتاج كذا مرة تاتش بسبب انهم اهم حاجة عندهم كام جهاز في اليوم بغض النظر عن اي حاجة تانية وده طبعا مخالف لشغلي...بس ان شاء الله الواحد هيبتدي يسستم العملية في دماغه ويقري كتير في الموضوع ..بس زي ما قلت لحضرتك علي الرغم من حجم الشركة وريادتها في المجال الا ان الموضوع ماشي من غير سيستم ومن غير فكر صحيح ..ماشية يوم بيومه زي ما بيقولوا


----------

